# the lab is pointing!



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my pup will do realy good finding the birds and alot of times shell flush, but shes also been pointing laitly, kinda cool, acutally yeah i love it haha today she stoped, and locked up and pointed her tail 10 yards in front of me in some short cut crp, i said "mollie get it" she jumped up after it was 2 young phes.

yeah i just wanted to share that with yah guys im pretty excited for this coming weekend!

:beer: happy hunting :beer:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a pointing lab and it is the greatest. She is only 4.5 months old and is already pointing. It sure is cool!!


----------

